
Maru OS becomes an open source project - rakibtg
http://opensourceforu.com/2016/08/maru-os-becomes-open-source-project/
======
bdcravens
A bit pedantic: The rendering with caption "Maru OS brings Linux to an HDMI
screen using the power of your Android smartphone" is very clearly an Apple
Thunderbolt display, which doesn't support HDMI, let alone have a way for an
Android phone to connect directly.

~~~
mwfunk
Sure it does. There are HDMI adapters.

~~~
bdcravens
You can connect a Thunderbolt-out to HDMI in using mini-DP to HDMI, but not
the other way around. There are fairly expensive HDMI to mini-DP adapters, but
Thunderbolt isn't mini-DP, and requires a Thunderbolt signal.

------
chatman
Sailfish 2.0 from Jolla seems more compelling as a Linux based phone OS.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
...But there are no apps.

~~~
Jackneill
You can run android apps.

~~~
voltagex_
Not with the open source release. The translator was never open.

------
unixhero
So Nexus6p or Galaxy S7 support?

~~~
rufugee
Umm.... Did you read the article? It clearly states only the Nexus 5 is
supported at the moment.

~~~
guessmyname

        Please don't insinuate that someone hasn't read an article.
        "Did you even read the article? It mentions that" can be
        shortened to "The article mentions that."
        > https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html

------
hiphopyo
Wish it could be based on OpenBSD instead of Linux.

~~~
pekk
Do you have a mobile phone OS based on OpenBSD to share?

~~~
ashitlerferad
Some possibilities in these links:

[http://openmoko.kd85.com/](http://openmoko.kd85.com/)
[http://www.defora.org/](http://www.defora.org/)
[http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1393496](http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1393496)
[http://tuxmobil.org/mobile_bsd.html](http://tuxmobil.org/mobile_bsd.html)
[http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/OpenBSD](http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/OpenBSD)
[https://www.monkey.org/openbsd-mobile/](https://www.monkey.org/openbsd-
mobile/)

